# Uplink Activity for January 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 1/2/12 at 4:51am ET (v14)*

*Package Flag Change*
157 NHLN NHL Network 110° TP 15 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:4 Channel Groups Removed (6)
157 NHLN NHL Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:4 Channel Groups Removed (6)
5448 NHLNA 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD) x8C:4 Channel Groups Removed (6)
5448 NHLNA 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4) x8C:4 Channel Groups Removed (6)
5449 NHLNA 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD) x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
5449 NHLNA 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD) x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9540 NHLN (157 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was HD Preview)
9540 NHLN (157 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was HD Preview)

8399 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*40 changes seen 1/3/12 at 4:11pm ET (v26)*

*Preview Status Change*
131 IFC Independent Film Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order Preview
131 IFC Independent Film Channel 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
189 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order Preview
189 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
192 ID Investigation Discovery 110° TP 9 SD Instant Order Preview
192 ID Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
943 MJITO Mojito (Spanish) 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 76 Local)
943 MJITO Mojito (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 76 Local)
947 AUD20 Holiday 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 87 Local)
947 AUD20 Holiday 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 87 Local)
948 DEST Destinations (Muzak) 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 79 Local)
948 DEST Destinations (Muzak) 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 79 Local)
949 MUZK2 Muzak 2 (Muzak) 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 82 Local)
949 MUZK2 Muzak 2 (Muzak) 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 82 Local)
958 CD 9 Strobe 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 77 Local)
958 CD 9 Strobe 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 77 Local)
964 CD 15 Estilos 119° TP 19 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 75 Local)
964 CD 15 Estilos 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 75 Local)
969 CD 20 Acoustic Crossroads 119° TP 8 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 80 Local)
969 CD 20 Acoustic Crossroads 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 80 Local)
975 CD 26 The Light 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 78 Local)
975 CD 26 The Light 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 78 Local)
218 VERIA Veria Network 110° TP 3 SD Instant Order Preview
218 VERIA Veria Network 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° TP 18 HD Preview
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 HD Preview
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order Preview
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order Preview

*Other Changes*
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 93 Local)
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 93 Local)
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 92 Local)
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 92 Local)
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 90 Local)
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 90 Local)
6068 SXM68 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 88 Local)
6068 SXM68 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 88 Local)
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 91 Local)
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 91 Local)

8399 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DTV ceased all channels on 72.5W - time to expand for dish at 72.7W ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suspect the remaining transponders (2, 24 and 30) will be added within the next couple of days.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 1/4/12 at 4:51am ET (v30)*

*Preview Status Change*
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 61.5° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 61.5° TP 31 HD - Preview Ended

8399 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*55 changes seen 1/4/12 at 2:41pm ET (v02)*

*Channels Now Available*
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order - *AVAILABLE*
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4384 PNTGN Pentagon Channel added to 129° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4384 PNTGN Pentagon Channel added to 61.5° TP 4 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6851 UP9 added to 72.7° TP 2 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6852 UP9 added to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6853 UP9 added to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4964 VH1 VH-1 added to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9507 - Regional Restriction
5076 VH1 VH-1 added to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9507 - Regional Restriction
6499 WBIQ (10 HD) BIRMINGHAM, AL (PBS) added to 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) (HD Birmingham, AL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (10-01)
6499 WBIQ (10 HD) BIRMINGHAM, AL (PBS) added to 61.5° 9s7 (Birmingham) (HD Birmingham, AL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (10-01)
6390 KXTX (39 HD) DALLAS, TX (TELEMUNDO) added to 110° 31s21 (NE Texas) (HD Dallas, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (39-01)
6390 KXTX (39 HD) DALLAS, TX (TELEMUNDO) added to 61.5° 15s16 (Dallas) (HD Dallas, TX market *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° 31s21 (NE Texas) Ch 6390
6396 KTMD (47 HD) GALVESTON, TX (TELEMUNDO) added to 110° 4s16 (SE Texas) (HD Houston, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (47-01)
6396 KTMD (47 HD) GALVESTON, TX (TELEMUNDO) added to 61.5° 13s17 (Houston) (HD Houston, TX market *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° 4s16 (SE Texas) Ch 6396

*Channels Renamed*
151 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (110° TP 21 SD Instant Order)
151 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
292 EPIX3 Epix 3 renamed EPXDR Epix Drive-In (119° TP 11 SD Instant Order)
292 EPIX3 Epix 3 renamed EPXDR Epix Drive-In (61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
394 WFISH World Fishing Network renamed WFN World Fishing Network (119° TP 19 SD Instant Order)
394 WFISH World Fishing Network renamed WFN World Fishing Network (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
895 WFISH World Fishing Network renamed WFN World Fishing Network (119° TP 19 SD Hidden)
895 WFISH World Fishing Network renamed WFN World Fishing Network (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4151 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (129° TP 29 HD Hidden)
4151 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (61.5° TP 31 HD Hidden)
4321 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden)
4764 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (110° TP 21 SD Hidden)
4764 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4765 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden)
4765 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (129° TP 29 HD Hidden)
4765 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (61.5° TP 31 HD Hidden)
4766 WFISH World Fishing Network renamed WFN World Fishing Network (119° TP 19 SD Hidden)
4766 WFISH World Fishing Network renamed WFN World Fishing Network (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5517 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (151 HD) (110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden)
9466 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (151 HD) (129° TP 29 HD)
9466 VS. Versus renamed NBCSP NBC Sports (151 HD) (61.5° TP 31 HD)

*Preview Status Change*
663 ARYMK ARY Musik (Urdu) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
6464 DISH (49) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7154 DISH (32) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7155 DISH (8) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7337 DISH (60) 110° TP 2 SD Chattanooga, TN market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7795 DISH (3) 110° TP 2 SD Gainesville, FL market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7807 DISH (8) 110° TP 2 SD Gainesville, FL market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
8659 DISH (45) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
8758 DISH (3) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
9244 DISH (55) 110° TP 2 SD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
9294 DISH (48) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed

*Uplinks Removed*
103 MOVIE DISH Cinema removed from 119° TP 11 (SD)
103 MOVIE DISH Cinema removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4)
298 MOVIE DISH Cinema removed from 110° TP 8 (SD Free Free)
298 MOVIE DISH Cinema removed from 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Free Free)
14693 WEHT2 EVANSVILLE, IN (ABC) removed from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data)
9079 KHSLD (43 Local) CHICO, CA (ABC) removed from 110° 20s43 (North California) (SD Chico/Redding, CA market Hidden)
5265 WINM (63 HD Local) ANGOLA, IN removed from 119° 2sA12 (Columbus) (HD Fort Wayne, IN market Hidden)
6775 KHOU (11 Local) HOUSTON, TX (CBS) SV* removed from 129° 8s49 (SE Texas) (SD Victoria, TX market Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 1/4/12 at 2:40pm ET (v25)*

*Transponders Added*
72.7° TP 2 072.0W 12.23858 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
72.7° TP 24 072.0W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
72.7° TP 30 072.0W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*

8404 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They took those tpns quicker.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> They took those tpns quicker.


The 72.7 adds for the past year have been within the first week after the month DirecTV left the transponder. It seems to be right on schedule.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

CNBCW is just slate now.in other words its gooooooooooooone


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*10 changes seen 1/4/12 at 10:52pm ET (v05)*

*Other Changes*
6464 DISH (49) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
7154 DISH (32) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
7155 DISH (8) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
7337 DISH (60) 110° TP 2 SD Chattanooga, TN market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
8659 DISH (45) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
8758 DISH (3) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
9148 DISH (14) 110° TP 2 SD Omaha, NE market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
9149 DISH (41) 110° TP 2 SD Omaha, NE market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
9244 DISH (55) 110° TP 2 SD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
9294 DISH (48) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8404 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> CNBCW is just slate now.in other words its gooooooooooooone


Yep. A slate and EPG info pointing people to Bloomberg, Channel 203 and CNBC, Channel 208.

I can't remember the last time I watched that channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/5/12 at 12:52am ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
9148 DISH (14) 110° TP 2 SD Omaha, NE market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
9149 DISH (41) 110° TP 2 SD Omaha, NE market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed

8404 Channels


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice seeing that EPIX3 is now in HD. And what was EPIX3 is now EPIX Drive-In.

As fro CNBCW, maybe DISH will listen and give us BBC World.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Nice seeing that EPIX3 is now in HD. And what was EPIX3 is now EPIX Drive-In.


"Drive In". That makes sense.



nmetro said:


> As fro CNBCW, maybe DISH will listen and give us BBC World.


That would be nice, but I don't expect it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I will submit a programming request form for this channel for you to our programming department. Thanks.



nmetro said:


> Nice seeing that EPIX3 is now in HD. And what was EPIX3 is now EPIX Drive-In.
> 
> As fro CNBCW, maybe DISH will listen and give us BBC World.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Yep. A slate and EPG info pointing people to Bloomberg, Channel 203 and CNBC, Channel 208.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I watched that channel.


I've never watched CNBCW.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*49 changes seen 1/9/12 at 5:36pm ET (v09)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
19210 FANDO added to 72.7° TP 9 (ITV) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100

*Package Flag Change*
560 NBATV NBA TV 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
560 NBATV NBA TV 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)

8405 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*5 changes seen 1/10/12 at 4:52pm ET (v17)*

*Other Changes*
8177 KIDZ (42 Local) ABILENE, TX 129° 3s47 (Central Texas) SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (42-01)
8915 KDF (47 Local) CORPUS CHRISTI, TX 110° 27s17 (South Texas) SD Corpus Christi, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (47-02)
8824 KTFQ (14 Local) ALBUQUERQUE, NM (TELEFUTURA) 119° 2sB08 (Albuqerque) SD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (14-01)
9114 KCWI (23 Local) AMES, IA (CW) 110° 20s24 (South Iowa) SD Des Moines, IA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (23-01)
7081 WMLW (41 Local) MILWAUKEE, WI 119° 4sB12 (Madison) SD Milwaukee, WI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (41-01)

*New LName/Text*
8915 KDF LName: *KRISDT2*

8405 Channels


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

James

Are the Greek channels moving completely to 118.7 ? 4 days ago I chatted with technical support and told that they are not moving. 2 days ago I received a phone call that they are moving and need to install the 118.7 satellite. I am very confused and it will be extremely difficult to add another dish due to location. Thank you in advance


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

generally yes, all of the International channels will be moved to 118.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/11/12 at 6:52pm ET (v25)*

*Other Changes*
8546 KUTH (32 Local) PROVO, UT (UNIVISION) 110° 23s34 (Utah) SD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (32-01)
8462 WTIU (30 Local) BLOOMINGTON, IN (PBS) 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) SD Indianapolis, IN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (30-02 to 30-01)

8405 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think it's a time to start classification of new descriptors after promoting the PTA for big four.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I think it's a time to start classification of new descriptors after promoting the PTA for big four.


From December 19th:


James Long said:


> A0h, first added August 17th, is a broadcast network flag; A4h, first added September 9th, is a market/submarket flag. A3h points to the "popup" message seen when tuning to certain channels, first added November 22nd, 2010. A1h still needs some research.


A3h "Popup" has nothing to do with PTA (which stands for "Prime Time Anytime"). It is the banners that appear when tuning select channels that people occasionally report as annoying.

A0h "Network" is only the network abbreviation, in lower case, for the four major networks. (I suppose we could call it "PTA Network".)

A4h is a market/submarket flag. It mostly follows the market flag that appears elsewhere in the data for identifying which market a channel is in but submarkets are presented differently. In the older market flag a special market was created and the main market flag was lost. In the new A4h flag the main market is maintained.

A1h ... have any more been added? I have not looked for them lately.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean 0x8C (not that new 0xA? as last months, as new - not clearly understandable).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I mean 0x8C (not that new 0xA? as last months, as new - not clearly understandable).


The best I can tell, they are package list flags. They seem to relate to the subscriptions needed to view the channel, but instead of the single flag we have seen historically there is the opportunity to have multiple flags for the same channel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps part of the descriptor would be useful for PTA, when you dumping whole mux, there is no check for subbed channels, so later when you will play some of those ... may be ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps part of the descriptor would be useful for PTA, when you dumping whole mux, there is no check for subbed channels, so later when you will play some of those ... may be ...


0x8C is on every channel, not just PTAs. Personally, I expect that the old channel authorization flag would go away or become less useful (random changing numbers to confuse those with hacked receivers?) with the receiver relying on the new flags. Something to do with security, either something not used yet or something unseen (so far).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 1/13/12 at 2:52pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
8820 KENW (3 Local) PORTALES, NM (PBS) 119° 2sB08 (Albuqerque) SD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (3-01 to 3-02)

8405 Channels

*3 changes seen 1/13/12 at 4:16pm ET (v09)*

*LName/Text Change*
19906 BMG07 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-3474 now to hear about special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com)
19906 BMG07 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-3474 now to hear about special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com)
19906 BMG07 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-3474 now to hear about special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com)

8405 Channels

*3 changes seen 1/13/12 at 5:31pm ET (v10)*

*LName/Text Change*
19906 BMG07 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-3474 now to hear special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-3474 now to hear about special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.)
19906 BMG07 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-3474 now to hear special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-3474 now to hear about special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.)
19906 BMG07 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-3474 now to hear special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-3474 now to hear about special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.)

8405 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/16/12 at 4:51am ET (v28)*

*Preview Status Change*
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 61.5° TP 31 HD Preview

8405 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/16/12 at 11:46am ET (v00)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed RDTLS (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed RDTLS (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8405 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*153 changes seen 1/18/12 at 3:51pm ET (v16)*

*Channels Now Available*
6396 KTMD (47 HD Local) GALVESTON, TX (TELEMUNDO) 110° 4s16 (SE Texas) HD Houston, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6396 KTMD (47 HD Local) GALVESTON, TX (TELEMUNDO) 61.5° 13s17 (Houston) HD Houston, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6745 WDPB (12 Local) SEAFORD, DE (PBS) 119° 2sA18 (Raleigh) SD Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6390 KXTX (39 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (TELEMUNDO) 110° 31s21 (NE Texas) HD Dallas, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6390 KXTX (39 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (TELEMUNDO) 61.5° 15s16 (Dallas) HD Dallas, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5270 KTXE (38 HD Local) SAN ANGELO, TX (ABC) 119° 3sB10 (Houston) HD San Angelo, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6499 WBIQ (10 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (PBS) 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6499 WBIQ (10 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (PBS) 61.5° 9s7 (Birmingham) HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
453 ALT Sports Alternate added to 119° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
453 ALT Sports Alternate added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 18 Ch 453
5932 TBS TBS added to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9499
5932 TBS TBS added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9499
5934 TNT TNT added to 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9420
5934 TNT TNT added to 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9420
5936 CNN CNN added to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9436
5936 CNN CNN added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9436
5938 TOON Cartoon Channel added to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9463
5938 TOON Cartoon Channel added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9463
6821 UP5 added to 77° TP 13 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6826 UP6 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6840 TVJPN TV Japan added to 61.5° TP 29 (SD) *AVAILABLE*
6842 UP8 added to 77° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6844 UP11 added to 77° TP 2 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6847 UP11 added to 77° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6862 UP11 added to 77° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
9394 KBS KBS World added to 118° TP 17 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE* xA1
9394 KBS KBS World added to 121° TP 15 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE* xA1
9394 KBS KBS World added to 61.5° TP 4 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* xA1
9696 SPORT PPV Sports added to 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9696 SPORT PPV Sports added to 61.5° TP 6 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9696
9697 SPORT PPV Sports added to 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9697 SPORT PPV Sports added to 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9697
4453 VH1 (162 HD) VH-1 added to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9507 - Regional Restriction

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
402 USN Universal Sports Network added to 119° TP 10 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
402 USN Universal Sports Network added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 402
579 NDTV Inter+ (Russian/Ukranian) added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
580 NDTVG Info Channel added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4919 MLBN MLB Network added to 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434
5061 MLBN MLB Network added to 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434
6800 UP4 added to 77° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9795 USN Universal Sports Network added to 119° TP 10 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9795 USN Universal Sports Network added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9795
9858 TIVI5 added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6332 KNME (5 HD) ALBUQUERQUE, NM (PBS) added to 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) (HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (5-01)
6333 KNMD (9 HD) added to 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) (HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (9-01)
6334 KTFQ (14 HD) ALBUQUERQUE, NM (TELEFUTURA) added to 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) (HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (14-01)
6338 KENW (3 HD) PORTALES, NM (PBS) added to 129° 10s35 (New Mexico) (HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (3-02)
6339 KBDI (12 HD) BROOMFIELD, CO (PBS) added to 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Denver, CO market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (12-01)
6340 KCDO (3 HD) STERLING, CO added to 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Denver, CO market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (3-01)
5259 KTDO (48 HD) LAS CRUCES, NM (TELEMUNDO) added to 119° 1sA23 (El Paso) (HD El Paso, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (48-01)
5175 WJPM (33 HD) FLORENCE, SC (PBS) added to 61.5° 13s8 (Charleston) (HD Florence, SC market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (33-01)
5190 WTIU (30 HD) BLOOMINGTON, IN (PBS) added to 129° 5s24 (Indiana) (HD Indianapolis, IN market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (30-01)
5254 WAIQ (26 HD) MONTGOMERY, AL (PBS) added to 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) (HD Montgomery, AL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (26-01)
6449 KBCW (44 HD) SAN FRANCISCO, CA (CW) added to 129° 1s16 (North California) (HD San Fransisco, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (44-01)
6510 KRSC (35 HD) CLAREMORE, OK (PBS) added to 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) (HD Tulsa, OK market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (35-01)

*Channels Renamed*
650 HITV HI TV (Nigerian) renamed NAIJA HI TV (Nigerian) (118° TP 21 SD Hidden)
4960 PLDIA Paladia renamed VH1 VH-1 (162 HD) (119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden)
5075 PLDIA Paladia renamed VH1 VH-1 (162 HD) (119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
454 SPORT PPV Sports renumbered 468 on 110° TP 13 (HD)
454 SPORT PPV Sports renumbered 468 on 72.7° TP 28 (HD)
471 SPORT PPV Sports renumbered 469 on 61.5° TP 29 (SD)
474 ALT Sports Alternate renumbered 454 on 119° TP 18 (SD Hidden)
474 ALT Sports Alternate renumbered 454 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
885 DIY Do It Yourself renumbered 5910 on 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
885 DIY Do It Yourself renumbered 5910 on 61.5° TP 10 (HD Hidden)
886 HGTV Home & Garden TV renumbered 5912 on 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
886 HGTV Home & Garden TV renumbered 5912 on 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden)
887 COOK Cooking Channel renumbered 5914 on 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
887 COOK Cooking Channel renumbered 5914 on 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
888 GSN Game Show Channel renumbered 5916 on 129° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
888 GSN Game Show Channel renumbered 5916 on 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden)
889 GMC Gospel Music Channel renumbered 5918 on 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
889 GMC Gospel Music Channel renumbered 5918 on 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
890 MAVTV Mav TV renumbered 5920 on 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden)
890 MAVTV Mav TV renumbered 5920 on 61.5° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
891 A&E A&E renumbered 5922 on 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
891 A&E A&E renumbered 5922 on 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
892 BIO Biography Channel renumbered 5924 on 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden)
892 BIO Biography Channel renumbered 5924 on 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
893 HIST History Channel renumbered 5925 on 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
893 HIST History Channel renumbered 5925 on 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden)
894 H2 History Channel 2 renumbered 5926 on 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
894 H2 History Channel 2 renumbered 5926 on 61.5° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
895 WFN World Fishing Network renumbered 5928 on 119° TP 19 (SD Hidden)
895 WFN World Fishing Network renumbered 5928 on 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
896 EPIX1 Epix 1 renumbered 5930 on 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
896 EPIX1 Epix 1 renumbered 5930 on 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
9898 ITMP2 renumbered 9699 on 148° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
669 ABHJN Aastha Bhajan (Hindi) 118° TP 15 SD Preview
788 TVASA TV Asia (Hindi) 118° TP 22 SD Preview
581 JUS1 Jus One 118° TP 28 SD Preview
573 SNSKR Sanskar (Hindi) 118° TP 21 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
9850 KBS KBS World 118° TP 17 SD Preview - xA1 Removed
9850 KBS KBS World 121° TP 15 SD Preview - xA1 Removed
9850 KBS KBS World 61.5° TP 4 SD Hidden - xA1 Removed

*Local Channel Info Added*
5270 KTXE Market Flag: *0FA6 00 A6* Network Name: *abc*

*New LName/Text*
9394 KBS LName: *KBS World*
9696 SPORT LName: *SPORT*

*LName/Text Change*
19906 BMG07 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-DISH now to hear a great limited time programming offer from Dish* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-3474 now to hear special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.)
19906 BMG07 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-DISH now to hear a great limited time programming offer from Dish* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-3474 now to hear special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.)
19906 BMG07 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Call 800-333-DISH now to hear a great limited time programming offer from Dish* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-3474 now to hear special limited time programming offers you may qualify for.)

*Uplinks Removed*
468 ORDER Pre-Order PPV removed from 110° TP 10 (HD Free Free)
468 ORDER Pre-Order PPV removed from 72.7° TP 29 (HD Free Free)
469 ORDER Pre-Order PPV removed from 119° TP 9 (SD Free Free)
469 ORDER Pre-Order PPV removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Free Free)
472 SPORT PPV Sports removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD)
475 ALT Sports Alternate removed from 119° TP 18 (SD Hidden)
475 ALT Sports Alternate removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4684 PLDIA Paladia removed from 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4964 VH1 VH-1 removed from 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5076 VH1 VH-1 removed from 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden)
6200 WWAY WILMINGTON, NC (ABC) removed from 77° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6201 WILM WILMINGTON, NC (CBS) removed from 77° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6202 WECT WILMINGTON, NC (NBC) removed from 77° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6203 WSFX WILMINGTON, NC (FOX) removed from 77° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6204 UNCTV WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) removed from 77° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6208 WCHS CHARLESTON, WV (ABC) removed from 77° TP 8 (HD Hidden)
6209 WOWK HUNTINGTON, WV (CBS) removed from 77° TP 8 (HD Hidden)
6210 WSAZ HUNTINGTON, WV (NBC) removed from 77° TP 8 (HD Hidden)
6211 WVAH CHARLESTON, WV (FOX) removed from 77° TP 8 (HD Hidden)
6212 WGXAD MACON, GA (ABC) removed from 77° TP 13 (HD Hidden)
6213 WMAZ MACON, GA (CBS) removed from 77° TP 13 (HD Hidden)
6214 WMGT MACON, GA (NBC) removed from 77° TP 13 (HD Hidden)
6215 WGXA MACON, GA (FOX) removed from 77° TP 13 (HD Hidden)
6216 KAQY COLUMBIA, LA (ABC) removed from 77° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6216 WMUM COCHRAN, GA (PBS) removed from 77° TP 13 (HD)
6217 KNOE MONROE, LA (CBS) removed from 77° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6218 KTVE EL DORADO, AR (NBC) removed from 77° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6219 KARD WEST MONROE, LA (FOX) removed from 77° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6220 WTAE PITTSBURGH, PA (ABC) removed from 77° TP 2 (HD Hidden)
6221 KDKA PITTSBURGH, PA (CBS) removed from 77° TP 2 (HD Hidden)
6222 WPXI PITTSBURGH, PA (NBC) removed from 77° TP 2 (HD Hidden)
6223 WPGH PITTSBURGH, PA (FOX) removed from 77° TP 2 (HD Hidden)
6224 WHTM HARRISBURG, PA (ABC) removed from 77° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
6225 WHP HARRISBURG, PA (CBS) removed from 77° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
6226 WGAL LANCASTER, PA (NBC) removed from 77° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
6227 WPMT YORK, PA (FOX) removed from 77° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
8056 WBIQ (10 Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (PBS) removed from 61.5° 9s7 (Birmingham) (SD MPEG4 Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
8411 KXTX (39 Local) DALLAS, TX (TELEMUNDO) removed from 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8379 KTMD (47 Local) GALVESTON, TX (TELEMUNDO) removed from 61.5° 9s17 (Houston) (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
8118 WNYN (39) NEW YORK, NY removed from 110° 20s4 (West Massachusetts) (SD New York, NY market Hidden)
8118 WNYN (39) NEW YORK, NY removed from 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
5166 WMFE (24 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (PBS) removed from 129° 5s53 (SC Florida) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5166 WMFE (24 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (PBS) removed from 61.5° 3s9 (Miami) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8276 WMFE (24 Local) ORLANDO, FL (PBS) removed from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
6250 KTVT (12 Local) FORT WORTH, TX (CBS) SV* removed from 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) (SD Wichita Falls, TX (Unknown) market Hidden)
4477 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia removed from 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
9576 HDALT (453 HD) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 474 HD)
9576 HDALT (453 HD) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 474 HD)
9577 HDALT (454 HD) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 475 HD)
9577 HDALT (454 HD) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 475 HD)
9800 SPORT PPV Sports 119° TP 10 SD Hidden
9800 SPORT PPV Sports 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Removed (Was Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9800)
9801 SPORT PPV Sports 119° TP 10 SD Hidden
9801 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Removed (Was Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9801)

8406 Channels

*4 changes seen 1/18/12 at 5:01pm ET (v17)*

*Other Changes*
4919 MLBN MLB Network 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD *TEST* Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
5061 MLBN MLB Network 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD *TEST* Hidden - Regional Restriction Added

*Sports Channel Changes*
9800 SPORT PPV Sports 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9800)
9801 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9801)

8406 Channels


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. So we're testing KBCW HD on 129° 1s16 (The CW in San Francisco) where they just placed the PBS HD stations. Don't know if this means anything, but apparently there's space for it. CBS is the owner, part of a duopoly with CBS station KPIX.


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmmm, looks like me might be getting Universal Sports Network? I was wondering if we would ever get that, and hoping we would, since our local digtal channel dropped it for ME-TV, which I might add is terrible.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dlt said:


> Hmmm, looks like me might be getting Universal Sports Network? I was wondering if we would ever get that, and hoping we would, since our local digtal channel dropped it for ME-TV, which I might add is terrible.


London 2012 is coming ...


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> *153 changes seen 1/18/12 at 3:51pm ET (v16)*
> 
> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

quizzer said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > *153 changes seen 1/18/12 at 3:51pm ET (v16)*
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 1/19/12 at 1:02am ET (v20)*

*Channels Moved*
220 MALL (Shopping) moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Instant Order Preview)
275 NEW (Shopping) moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Preview)
916 ERASP ERA Sport Radio moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
4381 HHS Health and Human Services moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
4384 PNTGN Pentagon Channel moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
4563 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
4818 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9393 3ABN Three Angels Broadcasting moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Preview)
9394 KBS KBS World moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9402 HHS Health and Human Services moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9405 PNTGN Pentagon Channel moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9406 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9582 D61.5 61.5 Test Channel moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Free Free)
9597 ECC moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9647 MALL (Shopping) moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Preview)
9850 KBS KBS World moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
123 MALL (83 Local) (Shopping) moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Preview)
9646 NEW (72 Local) (Shopping) moved from TP 4 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Preview)
5280 WWAY (3 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (ABC) moved from TP 24 to TP 4 at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5281 WILM (10 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (CBS) moved from TP 24 to TP 4 at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5282 WECT (6 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (NBC) moved from TP 24 to TP 4 at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5283 WSFX (26 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (FOX) moved from TP 24 to TP 4 at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5284 UNCTV (39 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) moved from TP 24 to TP 4 at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)

8406 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 1/19/12 at 4:52pm ET (v26)*

*Other Changes*
6862 UP11 77° TP 25 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

8406 Channels

In other news ... I've started decoding the "new descriptor" A1 and it is included on my website's "by transponder" reports. It is the special XiP mapdown used for the collapsible channels (for Sirus, PI channels and regional sports) on the new Joey/Hopper. I've also added the A0 networks used on XiP receivers for Primetime Anytime to the "by transponder" pages. I'll add these to the other pages when I get the chance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/23/12 at 11:36am ET (v22)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 RDTLS (Advertising) renamed BARBI (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 RDTLS (Advertising) renamed BARBI (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8406 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*16 changes seen 1/25/12 at 2:41pm ET (v05)*

*Channels Moved*
487 PLBYE Playboy Espanol moved from TP  3 to TP 8 at 110° (SD)
492 FREAK Freaky (Adult) moved from TP 3 to TP 16 at 110° (SD)
493 FRESH Fresh (Adult) moved from TP 3 to TP 8 at 110° (SD)
495 RKTV Reality Kings TV(Adult) moved from TP 3 to TP 16 at 110° (SD)

*Reference EPG Change*
487 PLBYE Playboy Espanol 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 487 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 3)
492 FREAK Freaky (Adult) 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 492 on 110° TP 16 (instead of 110° TP 3)
493 FRESH Fresh (Adult) 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 493 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 3)
495 RKTV Reality Kings TV(Adult) 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 495 on 110° TP 16 (instead of 110° TP 3)

*Other Changes*
6464 DISH (49) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7154 DISH (32) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7155 DISH (8) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
7337 DISH (60) 110° TP 2 SD Chattanooga, TN market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
8659 DISH (45) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
8758 DISH (3) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
9244 DISH (55) 110° TP 2 SD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
9294 DISH (48) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed

8406 Channels

*115 changes seen 1/25/12 at 5:31pm ET (v07)*

*Channels Now Available*
9858 TIVI5 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5254 WAIQ (26 HD Local) MONTGOMERY, AL (PBS) 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) HD Montgomery, AL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
233 KTLA (Superstation) added to 119° TP 20 (SD) *AVAILABLE*
233 KTLA (Superstation) added to 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 20 Ch 233
471 ORDER Pre-Order PPV added to 119° TP 9 (SD Free Free) *AVAILABLE*
471 ORDER Pre-Order PPV added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Free Free) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 471
472 ORDER Pre-Order PPV added to 110° TP 10 (HD Free Free) *AVAILABLE*
474 ORDER Pre-Order PPV added to 72.7° TP 29 (HD Free Free) *AVAILABLE*
9945 ETNEW added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9946 ETGLB added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9947 ETDRA added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9948 FTVTW added to 118° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9949 CTV added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9950 ETFIN added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9951 ETCHI added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9952 SETI added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9953 CTS added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9954 TTV added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9955 JET added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9956 SLNK2 added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9957 SKLNK added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9958 STARC added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9959 STARM added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9960 YOYO added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9961 DAAI2 added to 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9962 CHNLV added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5194 WHIQ (25 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (PBS) added to 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) (HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (25-01)
5194 WHIQ (25 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (PBS) added to 61.5° 9s7 (Birmingham) (HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (25-01)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
837 TLNOV [Spanish Channel] added to 110° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
837 TLNOV [Spanish Channel] added to 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 21 Ch 837
4071 LTD0 added to 110° TP 1 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Regional Restriction
4071 LTD0 added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 1 Ch 4071 - Regional Restriction
6111 RURAL added to 119° TP 12 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6111 RURAL added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 12 Ch 6111
9804 MUNDL added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9851 BOWL added to 119° TP 9 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9852 BOWL added to 129° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9852 BOWL added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
15402 KTLA3 LOS ANGELES, CA (CW) added to 129° 4s33 (South California) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
5187 KAKW (62 HD) KILLEEN, TX (UNIVISION) added to 129° 12s48 (SW Texas) (HD Austin, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (62-01)
5187 KAKW (62 HD) KILLEEN, TX (UNIVISION) added to 61.5° 5s17 (Houston) (HD Austin, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (62-01)
5257 WBUI (23 HD) DECATUR, IL (CW) added to 129° 7s24 (Indiana) (HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (23-01)
6341 KDEN (25 HD) LONGMONT, CO (TELEMUNDO) added to 119° 3sB07 (Denver) (HD Denver, CO market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (25-01)
5155 KCWI (23 HD) AMES, IA (CW) added to 129° 1s21 (SE Iowa) (HD Des Moines, IA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (23-01)
5155 KCWI (23 HD) AMES, IA (CW) added to 61.5° 15s14 (St Louis) (HD Des Moines, IA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (23-01)
5266 KFRE (59 HD) TULARE, CA (CW) added to 129° 8s32 (WC California) (HD Fresno, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (59-01)
5267 KTFF (61 HD) PORTERVILLE, CA (TELEFUTURA) added to 129° 13s32 (WC California) (HD Fresno, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (61-01)
6665 WHPM (23) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (23-01)
5255 KVMY (21 HD) LAS VEGAS, NV (MYTV) added to 129° 14s27 (SE Nevada) (HD Las Vegas, NV market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (21-01)
5256 KBLR (39 HD) PARADISE, NV (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 14s27 (SE Nevada) (HD Las Vegas, NV market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (39-01)
7361 WFBD (48) added to 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) (SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (48-01)
7361 WFBD (48) added to 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) Ch 7361
5255 WIYC (67 HD) TROY, AL (MYTV) added to 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) (HD Montgomery, AL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (67-01)
5275 WUPL (54 HD) SLIDELL, LA (MYTV) added to 129° 10s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD New Orleans, LA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (54-01)
6494 KAUT (43 HD) OKLAHOMA CITY, OK (MYTV) added to 129° 9s36 (Oklahoma) (HD Oklahoma City, OK market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (43-01)
6496 KTUZ (30 HD) SHAWNEE, OK (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 9s36 (Oklahoma) (HD Oklahoma City, OK market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (30-01)
6432 KMYS (35 HD) KERRVILLE, TX (MYTV) added to 129° 10s48 (SW Texas) (HD San Antonio, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (35-01)
6433 KNIC (17 HD) SAN ANTONIO, TX added to 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) (HD San Antonio, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (17-01)
6434 KWEX (41 HD) SAN ANTONIO, TX (UNIVISION) added to 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) (HD San Antonio, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (41-01)

*Channels Moved*
4748 MLBN MLB Network 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *and* 4748 MLBN MLB Network 129° TP 28 (HD Hidden) moved to 4748 MLBN MLB Network 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4748 MLBN MLB Network moved from 129° TP 28 to 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden) x8C Removed

*Channels Renamed*
5840 SPRKY renamed SMEC (129° TP 21 SD *TEST* Hidden)
5845 SPRKY renamed SMEC (129° TP 21 SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
470 ORDER Pre-Order PPV renumbered 472 on 72.7° TP 29 (HD Free Free)
470 ORDER Pre-Order PPV renumbered 474 on 110° TP 6 (HD Free Free)

*Other Changes*
232 KTLA (Superstation) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)
232 KTLA (Superstation) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4)
682 ETDRA ET Drama (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
683 ETGLB ET Global (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
684 ETNEW ET News (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
685 ETCHI ET China (Taiwan) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden
687 YOYO Yoyo TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
709 SETI Sanlih Entertainment (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
688 JET Jet TV International (Taiwan) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden
710 ETFIN ET Financial News (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
689 TTV Taiwan TV 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
690 CTV China TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
691 CTS Chinese TV System (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
692 SLNK2 Sky Link 2 (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
693 SKLNK Sky Link TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
719 STARC Star Chinese Channel (Taiwan) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden
721 STARM Star Chinese Movies 2 (Taiwan) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden
729 CHNLV Channel [V] (Taiwan) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden
906 DAAI2 Da Al 2 (Taiwan) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden
703 FTVTW Formosa TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden

*New LName/Text*
471 ORDER LName: *ORDER*
9945 ETNEW LName: *ETNEW*
9946 ETGLB LName: *ETGLB*
9947 ETDRA LName: *ETDRA*
9949 CTV LName: *CTV*
9951 ETCHI LName: *ETCHI*
9953 CTS LName: *CTS*
9954 TTV LName: *TTV*
9955 JET LName: *JET*
9957 SKLNK LName: *PTS*
9960 YOYO LName: *YOYO*

*LName/Text Change*
1 VOD1 (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
1 VOD1 (61.5° TP 29) Internal Data Changed
1 VOD1 (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
501 VOD0 (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
501 VOD0 (61.5° TP 29) Internal Data Changed
501 VOD0 (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30198 PTAT (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30198 PTAT (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

*Uplinks Removed*
233 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel removed from 110° TP 1 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
233 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
476 ALT Sports Alternate removed from 110° TP 24 (SD Hidden)
476 ALT Sports Alternate removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
640 TVJPN TV Japan removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD)
911 ANTRA Antenna Radio (Greek) removed from 61.5° TP 29 (Audio Hidden)
912 RYTHM Rythmos Radio (Greek) removed from 61.5° TP 21 (Audio Hidden)
913 SSPFM Super Sport FM (Greek) removed from 61.5° TP 21 (Audio Hidden)
914 NT105 NET Radio 105.8 FM (Greek) removed from 61.5° TP 29 (Audio Hidden)
915 ERA-5 ERA 5 Radio removed from 61.5° TP 29 (Audio Hidden)
916 ERASP ERA Sport Radio removed from 61.5° TP 14 (Audio Hidden)
6830 ANTPR removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
6831 TVBSL removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
6832 RBTI removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
6833 SPRTV removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
6834 RELIG removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
6835 SIC removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
6836 KINOE removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
19002 I-PPV removed from 110° TP 6 (ITV)
9199 WHIQ (25 Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (PBS) removed from 61.5° 9s7 (Birmingham) (SD MPEG4 Huntsville, AL market Hidden)
9578 HDALT (476 HD) HD Sports Alternate removed from 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
9578 HDALT (476 HD) HD Sports Alternate removed from 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden)

8442 Channels


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

anyone know what that new BOWL in HD is i am wondering if it is a new Bowling Channel?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

2012= the year "JIP" is gone and we get RSN's in HD 24/7

yeah right


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bluegras said:


> anyone know what that new BOWL in HD is i am wondering if it is a new Bowling Channel?


I'm thinking it is a temporary channel that will be gone in a couple of weeks after some "super" event.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehren said:


> 2012= the year "JIP" is gone and we get RSN's in HD 24/7
> 
> yeah right


340 days to go.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*51 changes seen 1/26/12 at 3:01am ET (v11)*

*Channels Now Available*
579 NDTV NDTV 24/7 News (India) 118° TP 18 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
580 NDTVG NDTV Goodtimes (India) 118° TP 18 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6803 UP3 added to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Channels Moved*
126 BABY BabyTV moved from TP 3 to TP 11 at 110° (SD)
188 GMC Gospel Music Channel moved from TP 3 to TP 15 at 110° (SD Instant Order)
197 DOC Documentary Channel moved from TP 3 to TP 1 at 110° (SD Instant Order)
218 VERIA Veria Network moved from TP 3 to TP 9 at 110° (SD Instant Order Preview)
259 INSP Inspirational TV moved from TP 8 to TP 21 at 110° (SD Preview)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two moved from TP 3 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
274 LQ CH The Liquidation Channel moved from TP 3 to TP 2 at 110° (SD Preview)
824 BABY BabyTV moved from TP 3 to TP 11 at 110° (SD)
826 WAPAA WAPA America (Spanish) moved from TP 3 to TP 15 at 110° (SD Hidden)
843 HITN HITN moved from TP 3 to TP 6 at 110° (SD)
4365 ANGL2 Angel Two moved from TP 3 to TP 9 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4367 BABY1 Baby First TV moved from TP 3 to TP 11 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4369 BYUTV BYU TV moved from TP 3 to TP 5 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4610 DOC Documentary Channel moved from TP 3 to TP 1 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4812 WAPAA WAPA America (Spanish) moved from TP 3 to TP 15 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4834 HITN HITN moved from TP 3 to TP 6 at 110° (SD Hidden)
5918 GMC Gospel Music Channel moved from TP 3 to TP 15 at 110° (SD Hidden)
5950 TEST1 moved from TP 3 to TP 1 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5951 TEST2 moved from TP 3 to TP 1 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5952 TEST3 moved from TP 3 to TP 1 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV moved from TP 3 to TP 11 at 110° (SD Hidden)
9401 HITN HITN moved from TP 3 to TP 6 at 110° (SD Hidden)
9403 BYUTV BYU TV moved from TP 3 to TP 5 at 110° (SD Hidden)
227 JTV (86 Local) (Shopping Channel) moved from TP 3 to TP 2 at 110° (SD Instant Order Preview)

*Channels Renamed*
750 EKSHY Ekushey Television (Bangla) renamed MRNGA Ekushey Television (Bangla) (118° TP 14 SD Hidden)

*Reference EPG Change*
126 BABY BabyTV 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 126 on 110° TP 11 (instead of 110° TP 3)
188 GMC Gospel Music Channel 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) EPG linked to Ch 188 on 110° TP 15 (instead of 110° TP 3)
197 DOC Documentary Channel 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) EPG linked to Ch 197 on 110° TP 1 (instead of 110° TP 3)
218 VERIA Veria Network 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview) EPG linked to Ch 218 on 110° TP 9 (instead of 110° TP 3)
227 JTV (86 Local) (Shopping Channel) 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview) EPG linked to Ch 227 on 110° TP 2 (instead of 110° TP 3)
259 INSP Inspirational TV 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 Preview) EPG linked to Ch 259 on 110° TP 21 (instead of 110° TP 8)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4) xA1 - EPG linked to Ch 266 on 110° TP 9 (instead of 110° TP 3)
274 LQ CH The Liquidation Channel 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Preview) EPG linked to Ch 274 on 110° TP 2 (instead of 110° TP 3)
824 BABY BabyTV 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 824 on 110° TP 11 (instead of 110° TP 3)
826 WAPAA WAPA America (Spanish) 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 826 on 110° TP 15 (instead of 110° TP 3)
843 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 843 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 3)
4365 ANGL2 Angel Two 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4365 on 110° TP 9 (instead of 110° TP 3)
4367 BABY1 Baby First TV 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4367 on 110° TP 11 (instead of 110° TP 3)
4369 BYUTV BYU TV 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4369 on 110° TP 5 (instead of 110° TP 3)
4610 DOC Documentary Channel 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4610 on 110° TP 1 (instead of 110° TP 3)
4812 WAPAA WAPA America (Spanish) 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 4812 on 110° TP 15 (instead of 110° TP 3)
4834 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4834 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5918 GMC Gospel Music Channel 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5918 on 110° TP 15 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) xA1 - EPG linked to Ch 9400 on 110° TP 11 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9401 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) xA1 - EPG linked to Ch 9401 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9403 BYUTV BYU TV 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) xA1 - EPG linked to Ch 9403 on 110° TP 5 (instead of 110° TP 3)

*Other Changes*
4071 LTD0 110° TP 1 SD *TEST* Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed
4071 LTD0 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed

*Transponder Changes seen 1/26/12 at 3:00am ET (v20)*

*Transponders Changed*
110° TP 3 changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK

8443 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bluegras said:


> anyone know what that new BOWL in HD is i am wondering if it is a new Bowling Channel?


Bowling channel seriously?


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

What is going on with KTLA superstation? Is it now also on 233? Was a flag added to 232? What does this mean?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*235 changes seen 1/26/12 at 3:07pm ET (v16)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
470 NBA NBA League Pass added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
470 NBA NBA League Pass added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
475 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
475 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
608 FRNCH French Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
608 FRNCH French Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
612 RUSIN Russian Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
612 RUSIN Russian Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
613 ISRLI Israeli Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
613 ISRLI Israeli Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
614 CHNSE Chinese Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
614 CHNSE Chinese Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
615 TAIWN Taiwanese Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
615 TAIWN Taiwanese Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
624 VIET Vietnamese Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
624 VIET Vietnamese Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)

*Other Changes*
731 TV5 TV 5 Monde (French) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-01 Added
752 EURCH Eurochannel (French) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-04 Added
9858 TIVI5 TV 5 Monde (French) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-02 Added
732 RFI Radio France International 118° TP 3 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-07 Added
738 CTC CTC (Russian) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-03 Added
740 HTBA NTV America (Russian) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-01 Added
741 TVCI Center TV International (Russian) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-02 Added
680 PHNIX Phoenix North America Chinese 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-04 Added
681 CCTV4 CCTV-4 (Chinese) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-01 Added
711 ISRLI Israeli Network 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 613-01 Added
698 ATV ATV Home Channel (America) (Chinese) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-11 Added
9659 VETV Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 624-05 Added
9945 ETNEW ET News (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-01 Added
9946 ETGLB ET Global (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-02 Added
9947 ETDRA ET Drama (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-03 Added
9951 ETCHI ET China (Taiwan) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-07 Added
9952 SETI Sanlih Entertainment (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-08 Added
9960 YOYO Yoyo TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-16 Added
9950 ETFIN ET Financial News (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-06 Added
9955 JET Jet TV International (Taiwan) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-11 Added
660 FRN24 France 24 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-06 Added
742 ISRKD Israkids (Israeli Kids) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 613-03 Added
743 GLI Good Life Israel 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 613-02 Added
654 AHTV An Hui TV (Chinese) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-10 Added
676 JIC Jiangsu International Channel (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-17 Added
735 TRACE Trace TV (French) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-05 Added
655 CQTV Chong Qing TV (Chinese) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-12 Added
664 SZTV Shen Zhen TV (Chinese) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-19 Added
677 DRAGN Dragon TV (Chinese) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-14 Added
679 PHNIN Phoenix Infonews (Chinese) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-03 Added
686 BEJTV Beijing TV (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-06 Added
694 CCNEW China Central News 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-07 Added
695 CCTVE CCTV Spanish/French 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-08 Added
697 CCENT CCTV-Entertainment (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-02 Added
699 CCOPR CCTV-Opera (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-09 Added
700 GUAND Guangdong Southern TV (TVS) (Chinese) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-16 Added
701 FUJTV Fujian Straits TV (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-15 Added
706 CYRTV China Yellow River TV 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-13 Added
707 PACVI Pacvia TV (Chinese) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-18 Added
708 HUNAN Hunan Satellite TV (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-05 Added
753 XTV Xiamen TV (Chinese) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-20 Added
754 ZTV Zhejiang TV (Chinese) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-21 Added
9949 CTV China TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-05 Added
9954 TTV Taiwan TV 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-10 Added
9953 CTS Chinese TV System (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-09 Added
9956 SLNK2 Sky Link 2 (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-12 Added
9957 SKLNK Sky Link TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-13 Added
9958 STARC Star Chinese Channel (Taiwan) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-14 Added
9959 STARM Star Chinese Movies 2 (Taiwan) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-15 Added
9961 DAAI2 Da Al 2 (Taiwan) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-17 Added
9962 CHNLV Channel [V] (Taiwan) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-18 Added
712 RES Russian Extreme Sports (Russian) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-08 Added
749 RKINO TV1000 Russian Kino (Russian) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-06 Added
9948 FTVTW Formosa TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-04 Added
751 AFROM Afrotainment (French/African) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-03 Added
591 LAMNR La Minor (Russian) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-05 Added
592 KHL KHL (Russian) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-07 Added
593 CDYTV Comedy TV (Russian) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-04 Added
9655 VSKYC V Sky Culture (Vietnamese) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-03 changed to 624-02
9656 VSKYM V Sky Movies (Vietnamese) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-05 changed to 624-04
9657 VSKYE V Sky Entertaiment (Vietnamese) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-07 changed to 624-03
9658 VBS VBS Vietnam TV 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 615-01 changed to 624-01
665 F24EN France 24 (English) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-08 Added
642 BTVM BabyTV Mandarin 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-22 Added

*Uplinks Removed*
615 VIET Taiwanese Channels removed from 118° TP 15 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
561 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 Added
561 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 Added
626 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 Added
626 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 Added
9542 NHLHD (626 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 Added
9542 NHLHD (626 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 Added
9561 NBAHD (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 Added
9561 NBAHD (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 Added
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-03 changed to 412-03
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-03 changed to 412-03
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-04 changed to 412-04
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-04 changed to 412-04
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-06 changed to 412-06
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-06 changed to 412-06
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-07 changed to 412-07
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-07 changed to 412-07
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-09 changed to 412-09
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-09 changed to 412-09
5423 FOXFL (423 HD PartTime) FOX Florida 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-13 changed to 412-13
5423 FOXFL (423 HD PartTime) FOX Florida 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-13 changed to 412-13
5425 FOXOH (425 HD PartTime) FOX Ohio 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-15 changed to 412-15
5425 FOXOH (425 HD PartTime) FOX Ohio 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-15 changed to 412-15
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-17 changed to 412-17
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-17 changed to 412-17
5418 FOXMW (418 HD PartTime) FOX Midwest 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-08 changed to 412-08
5418 FOXMW (418 HD PartTime) FOX Midwest 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-08 changed to 412-08
5420 FOXS (420 HD PartTime) FOX South 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-10 changed to 412-10
5420 FOXS (420 HD PartTime) FOX South 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-10 changed to 412-10
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-12 changed to 412-12
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-12 changed to 412-12
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-16 changed to 412-16
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-16 changed to 412-16
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-18 changed to 412-18
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-18 changed to 412-18
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-20 changed to 412-20
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-20 changed to 412-20
5431 STO (431 HD PartTime) Sports Time Ohio 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-21 changed to 412-21
5431 STO (431 HD PartTime) Sports Time Ohio 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-21 changed to 412-21
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-24 changed to 412-24
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-24 changed to 412-24
5435 CSNNE (435 HD PartTime) CSN New England 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-25 changed to 412-25
5435 CSNNE (435 HD PartTime) CSN New England 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-25 changed to 412-25
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-26 changed to 412-26
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-26 changed to 412-26
5437 SPSOU (437 HD PartTime) Sports South 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-27 changed to 412-27
5437 SPSOU (437 HD PartTime) Sports South 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-27 changed to 412-27
5409 CSNCA (409 HD PartTime) CSN California 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-01 changed to 412-01
5409 CSNCA (409 HD PartTime) CSN California 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-01 changed to 412-01
5410 ALTUD (410 HD PartTime) Altitude 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-02 changed to 412-02
5410 ALTUD (410 HD PartTime) Altitude 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-02 changed to 412-02
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-05 changed to 412-05
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-05 changed to 412-05
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-19 changed to 412-19
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-19 changed to 412-19
562 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 Added
562 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 Added
563 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-03 Added
563 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-03 Added
564 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-04 Added
564 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-04 Added
565 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-05 Added
565 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-05 Added
566 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-06 Added
566 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-06 Added
567 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-07 Added
567 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-07 Added
568 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-08 Added
568 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-08 Added
569 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-09 Added
569 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-09 Added
570 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-10 Added
570 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-10 Added
571 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-11 Added
571 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-11 Added
572 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-12 Added
572 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-12 Added
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 Added
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 Added
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-03 Added
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-03 Added
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-04 Added
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-04 Added
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-05 Added
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-05 Added
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-06 Added
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-06 Added
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-07 Added
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-07 Added
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-08 Added
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-08 Added
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-09 Added
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-09 Added
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-10 Added
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-10 Added
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11 Added
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11 Added
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12 Added
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12 Added
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-13 Added
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-13 Added
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-14 Added
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-14 Added
5421 CSTNO (421 HD PartTime) Cox Sports New Orleans 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-11 changed to 412-11
5421 CSTNO (421 HD PartTime) Cox Sports New Orleans 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-11 changed to 412-11
5424 CSNMA (424 HD PartTime) CSN Mid Atlantic 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-14 changed to 412-14
5424 CSNMA (424 HD PartTime) CSN Mid Atlantic 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-14 changed to 412-14
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 Added
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 Added
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-03 Added
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-03 Added
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-04 Added
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-04 Added
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-05 Added
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-05 Added
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-06 Added
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-06 Added
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-07 Added
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-07 Added
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-08 Added
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-08 Added
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-09 Added
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-09 Added
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-10 Added
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-10 Added
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11 Added
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11 Added
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12 Added
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12 Added
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-13 Added
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-13 Added
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-14 Added
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-14 Added
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 Added
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 Added
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-03 Added
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-03 Added
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-04 Added
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-04 Added
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-05 Added
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-05 Added
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-06 Added
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-06 Added
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-07 Added
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-07 Added
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-08 Added
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-08 Added
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-09 Added
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-09 Added
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-10 Added
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-10 Added
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-11 Added
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-11 Added
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-12 Added
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-12 Added

8458 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> What is going on with KTLA superstation? Is it now also on 233? Was a flag added to 232? What does this mean?


KTLA is moving from 232 to 233 to make room for RFD TV's new channel "Rural TV" (which is testing on channel 6111).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Details on the new Subchannel Mapdowns:

561	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-01)
562	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-02)
563	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-03)
564	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-04)
565	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-05)
566	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-06)
567	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-07)
568	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-08)
569	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-09)
570	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-10)
571	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-11)
572	NBA/NBAHD	NBA League Pass (470-12)

626	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-01)
627	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-02)
628	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-03)
629	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-04)
630	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-05)
631	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-06)
632	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-07)
633	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-08)
634	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-09)
635	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-10)
636	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-11)
637	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-12)
638	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-13)
639	NHL/NHLHD	NHL Center Ice (475-14)

608	FRNCH	French Channels
TV5	TV 5 Monde (French) (608-01)
TIVI5	TV 5 Monde (French) (608-02)
AFROM	Afrotainment (French/African) (608-03)
EURCH	Eurochannel (French) (608-04)
TRACE	Trace TV (French) (608-05)
FRN24	France 24 (608-06)
RFI	Radio France International (608-07)
F24EN	France 24 (English) (608-08)

612	RUSIN	Russian Channels
HTBA	NTV America (Russian) (612-01)
TVCI Center TV International (Russian) (612-02)
CTC	CTC (Russian) (612-03)
CDYTV	Comedy TV (Russian) (612-04)
LAMNR	La Minor (Russian) (612-05)
RKINO	TV1000 Russian Kino (Russian) (612-06)
KHL	KHL (Russian) (612-07)
RES	Russian Extreme Sports (Russian) (612-08)

613	ISRLI	Israeli Channels
ISRLI	Israeli Network (613-01)
GLI	Good Life Israel (613-02)
ISRKD	Israkids (Israeli Kids) (613-03)

614	CHNSE	Chinese Channels
CCTV4	CCTV-4 (Chinese) (614-01)
CCENT	CCTV-Entertainment (Chinese) (614-02)
PHNIN	Phoenix Infonews (Chinese) (614-03)
PHNIX	Phoenix North America Chinese (614-04)
HUNAN	Hunan Satellite TV (Chinese) (614-05)
BEJTV	Beijing TV (Chinese) (614-06)
CCNEW	China Central News (614-07)
CCTVE	CCTV Spanish/French (614-08)
CCOPR	CCTV-Opera (Chinese) (614-09)
AHTV	An Hui TV (Chinese) (614-10)
ATV	ATV Home Channel (America) (Chinese) (614-11)
CQTV	Chong Qing TV (Chinese) (614-12)
CYRTV	China Yellow River TV (614-13)
DRAGN	Dragon TV (Chinese) (614-14)
FUJTV	Fujian Straits TV (Chinese) (614-15)
GUAND	Guangdong Southern TV (TVS) (Chinese) (614-16)
JIC	Jiangsu International Channel (Chinese) (614-17)
PACVI	Pacvia TV (Chinese) (614-18)
SZTV	Shen Zhen TV (Chinese) (614-19)
XTV	Xiamen TV (Chinese) (614-20)
ZTV	Zhejiang TV (Chinese) (614-21)
BTVM	BabyTV Mandarin (614-22)

615	TAIWN	Taiwanese Channels
ETNEW	ET News (Taiwan) (615-01)
ETGLB	ET Global (Taiwan) (615-02)
ETDRA	ET Drama (Taiwan) (615-03)
FTVTW	Formosa TV (Taiwan) (615-04)
CTV	China TV (Taiwan) (615-05)
ETFIN	ET Financial News (Taiwan) (615-06)
ETCHI	ET China (Taiwan) (615-07)
SETI	Sanlih Entertainment (Taiwan) (615-08)
CTS	Chinese TV System (Taiwan) (615-09)
TTV	Taiwan TV (615-10)
JET	Jet TV International (Taiwan) (615-11)
SLNK2	Sky Link 2 (Taiwan) (615-12)
SKLNK	Sky Link TV (Taiwan) (615-13)
STARC	Star Chinese Channel (Taiwan) (615-14)
STARM	Star Chinese Movies 2 (Taiwan) (615-15)
YOYO	Yoyo TV (Taiwan) (615-16)
DAAI2	Da Al 2 (Taiwan) (615-17)
CHNLV	Channel [V] (Taiwan) (615-18)

624	VIET	Vietnamese Channels
VBS	VBS Vietnam TV (624-01)
VSKYC	V Sky Culture (Vietnamese) (624-02)
VSKYE	V Sky Entertaiment (Vietnamese) (624-03)
VSKYM	V Sky Movies (Vietnamese) (624-04)
VETV	Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) (624-05)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 1/27/12 at 5:41pm ET (v24)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview

8458 Channels


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James - looking at these new subchannel mappings, does that mean 429 for CSN Chicago will be no more, rather in the future, it would be 412-19? All RSN's are on 412, and we would basically scroll through a grouping of channels on 412?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> James - looking at these new subchannel mappings, does that mean 429 for CSN Chicago will be no more, rather in the future, it would be 412-19? All RSN's are on 412, and we would basically scroll through a grouping of channels on 412?


I do not expect the old channels to go away. These are mapdowns of other channels, similar to the way DISH maps down the 9400 and 9500 range HDs to three digit numbers, except this new map down includes a sub channel number and (based on the Hopper demo) is collapsible (when active, one would see one channel 412 and be able to expand it to see the subchannels).

This is a good way to add new channels on close numbers. For the Public Interest (channel 990) and international channels I believe it is a good option. It allows DISH to have ONE low channel number for a range of channels. If they add another channel to the international package it can become a subchannel on the well known single channels they are creating.

The use of 412 is surprising, as all the RSNs are already together there. Having 412 in the middle of the range of the channels it includes (409-427) doesn't help, in my opinion. If it were on channel 149, allowing RSNs to appear near ESPN and other sports channels, it would make more sense to me.

I wouldn't mind seeing this feature used for "alternative" channels ... such as when FS Midwest breaks into regional versions, but it appears that the main channel has to be the "Subchannel EPG" type to make the feature work. Which would mean moving FS Midwest to another channel then mapping it back to 418-01 to appear as a subchannel. (Then adding alternate feeds as 418-02, 418-03 etc.) Such a trick would make it easier to find a game on an alternate feed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps the collapsible feature will works only for 813 and 922...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps the collapsible feature will works only for 813 and 922...


Perhaps. Seeing it tested with international channels makes me wonder if it will be rolled out to the 622/722s ... even as far back as the 211. Anything that can display a subchannel in the EPG. It seems like a simple feature that should be able to be added to older receivers. (I would not expect to see it on receivers that do not normally display subchannels, which is another reason for the current channel numbers to remain active.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure, for processing new descriptor it require to add new functions into FW of each model;
major issue are 'workhorses' - to make 813 appear at CES, those ppl abandoned support of 922. Tell me who will add NEW features to many old models ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Sure, for processing new descriptor it require to add new functions into FW of each model;
> major issue are 'workhorses' - to make 813 appear at CES, those ppl abandoned support of 922. Tell me who will add NEW features to many old models ?


The same folks who continue to support the older models. Perhaps the emphasis was moved off of the 922 temporarily to make the 813 presentable for an important deadline. Perhaps it is totally different people. DISH is still supporting the 622. I wouldn't expect the full 922 GUI on the older devices, but handling this descriptor should be possible.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like the team is small and they have hard time for apply necessary patches to old models. Many bugs [what ppl described at forums] are still there. Perhaps low salary and big churn in the stuff (I did read that from Internet blogs of some ex-they-employee guys and seen job descriptions).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> *24 changes seen 1/27/12 at 5:41pm ET (v24)*
> 
> *Preview Status Change*
> 9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD Preview
> ...


Why isn't MORMAX in HD? I'd subscribed to CINAMAX if they had more channels.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing this feature used for "alternative" channels ... such as when FS Midwest breaks into regional versions, but it appears that the main channel has to be the "Subchannel EPG" type to make the feature work. Which would mean moving FS Midwest to another channel then mapping it back to 418-01 to appear as a subchannel. (Then adding alternate feeds as 418-02, 418-03 etc.) Such a trick would make it easier to find a game on an alternate feed.


I completely agree with you on this! Here is in Chicago, we have CSN, then CSN+, and on an occasion we have CSN+2 (I can only recall once when CSN+2 was used last year). It would be a lot nicer to have 429-01 as the main CSN Chicago Channel, then 429-02 as the alt, and 429-03 being there for the rare occasion that it is needed. Better than searching through 440-476 for a game.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't expect the feature is flexible to follow games in each DMA. It's set once for all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't expect the feature is flexible to follow games in each DMA. It's set once for all.


It wouldn't be easy, but I don't see an issue with changing feeds on the fly the way alternate feeds are changed and bumped around. It would mean more alternate channels and a larger EPG, plus the channel move issue noted when I first presented it. It could be something worth working toward.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/30/12 at 4:51am ET (v10)*

*Preview Status Change*
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 61.5° TP 31 HD - Preview Ended

8458 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*5 changes seen 1/30/12 at 6:52pm ET (v16)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Package Flag Change*
19281 TRBL1 119° TP 10 ITV - Package Flag Change x8C:11 Channel Groups Removed (3)
19281 TRBL1 72.7° TP 22 ITV - Package Flag Change x8C:11 Channel Groups Removed (3)

*Other Changes*
15096 KTLA2 LOS ANGELES, CA (CW) 129° 4s33 (South California) OTA EPG Data - OTA Mapping Changed (-05 to -02)

8458 Channels

PS: I hate my home connectivity ISP today.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 1/31/12 at 4:52am ET (v20)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended

8458 Channels

*6 changes seen 1/31/12 at 2:52pm ET (v24)*

*Other Changes*
990 PI Public Interest Channels 118° TP 32 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
990 PI Public Interest Channels 119° TP 9 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
990 PI Public Interest Channels 121° TP 15 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
990 PI Public Interest Channels 72.7° TP 21 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
4071 LTD0 110° TP 1 SD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Removed
4021 TMP33 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)

8458 Channels

*4 changes seen 1/31/12 at 4:53pm ET (v26)*

*Other Changes*
990 PI Public Interest Channels 118° TP 32 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
990 PI Public Interest Channels 119° TP 9 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
990 PI Public Interest Channels 121° TP 15 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
990 PI Public Interest Channels 72.7° TP 21 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8458 Channels


----------

